# Bread Bakiing At Home



## oldcoot (Oct 5, 2003)

Well, I’ve been trying my hand at baking bread for a few months now –and, while I don’t begin to think of myself as an expert – not even close, I have found out a few things.  At least as far as my efforts are concerned.

First of all, all basic white bread recipes are the same:  wheat flour, salt, yeast, water.  Snd the proportions don’t vary much, for rather obvious reasons.  

But the methods go all over the place, yet in the final easting, seem to make little or no difference in either flavor or texture.  In all cases, you must first dissolve the yeast in 100-120° F water.  In some, add sugar and/or flour and let “proof” for from 10 minutes to several hours, in the latter case forming a “sponge.”.  Then there’s the kneading thing: knead the dough to develop the gluten, then let it rise, “punch” it down and let it rise again, always until “doubled in bulk”.  In a warm place.  Then form into a loaf shape and let it rise again.  And so on – a real long, involved, time consuming chore.  No wonder folks don’t bake much bread at home.

Today I decided  to try something:  Just toss everything together, mix it, knead it, let it rise, and bake it. Period.  Here’s the result:







.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is all that's needed - plus a mixxer with dough hok or a wooden spoon an a few extra minutes.  Next throw it all together and mix it to a ball stage, then form the dough into a ball on any ol'  baking sheet sprinkled with corn meal.









Let it rise until "doubled in bulk" ('bout an hour or so), paint it with egg/water slurry, sprinkle on sesame seed (or shatever), cut an "X" with a sharp knife 1/2 in. deep, and put it in a cold oven.  Set the temp for 350 and the time for  45 minutes, and go read a book






Here's the result.  BW says it's just like the other bread I've made.


Pretty darned simple and esy, don't you think?  While it took 2 hours and 15 minutes from beginning to end, 2 hours were spent doing other stuff whill it was rising or baking.  In other words, it took about 15 minutes.


So now what's your excuse for not having some fun baking bread?



.]


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2003)

My excuse is I have a bone in my leg and it prevents me from doing a LOT of things - (that's my excuse and I'm stickin' to it)  :P   

And, I've just been diagnosed with a bone in my arm - so things are looking bleak here for me to even do housework   :?  :P


----------



## oldcoot (Oct 6, 2003)

Evidently your doctor is not very competent: he said nothing about the bone in your head?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## oldcoot (Oct 6, 2003)

I can't tell if that emoton is flushing from embarassment or anger.  Hope you didn't take offense  to my kidding.

Seriously, 'Elf, I must confess my surprise that such a careless (and quick 'n easy) approach to bread making appears to have been as successful as the more traditional means.

  Any comment, anyone?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2003)

Anger????  No, old coot - you have to be meaner than my ex to make me angry and I don't think it's "in" you to be that mean!!!!  I will have to ask my very slack doctor if NOW I have a bone in my head!!!!  

I will try it your "new and improved" way - I mean, if it doesn't make any difference?????  I am really curious now to try it!!!!  I'm glad you posted your results!  (and I'm still jealous of your pics  8) )


----------



## spearmint45 (Jan 12, 2004)

Throw it all together....in techspeak, this is called the Straight Dough Method

Now if you REALLY wanna get into baking procedures...there are actually 12, yes 12 steps of yeast dough production.

1. Scaling ingredients
2. Mixing
3. Fermentation
4. Punching
5. Scaling
6. Rounding
7. Benching
8. Makeup and Panning
9. Proofing
10. Baking
11. Cooling
12. Storing

Just makes you want to run right out and apply at your nearest culinary school huh? 

Don't worry...only the pros are really concerned with every detail of the 12 steps. 

Straight Dough Method...works just fine


----------



## spearmint45 (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh yeah...real nice crust & crumb on that round loaf!


----------



## school_nurse (Mar 1, 2004)

*try this?*

I am curious will this work with a rectangular loaf as well?  


If possible oldcoot can you put up your recipe, it looks great? 


 :P Oh, and what additions such as nuts, or drieds fruits, does the batter  change at all?


Greatly appreciate your study, can't wait to try it at home.


----------



## Paint (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm quite content to throw it all into a 'Breadman' thankyou 

Paint.


----------

